# Just some pics from the Royal Canberra Show



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just some shots of mainly of cattle and a few others at the recent Royal Canberra Show. Finally got around to uploading them. Unfortunately I withdrew the goats I had entered, and I was so flat out with the cattle I didnt even manage to get up to the goat shed to have a look! So no goat photos except the goats in the animal nursery.

Apologies in advance for the random breeds represented here - I was looking after the dairy cows during the beef interbreed, and I sent the kids out with the camera asking them to take a photo of the winners of each beef breed. Well, they came back with pictures mostly of the minority breeds lol ah well

Champion beef bulls in the interbreed - for those interested, the Limousin bull won the bull interbreed and the overall interbreed, the charolais cow won the female interbreed, I thought the cow should have beaten the bull but oh well. She was the closest I have ever seen to an ideal female.

Poll Hereford









Angus









Belted Galloway









Charolais









Dexter









Lowline









Parade of champions

Some of the Speckle Park champions









The Murray Grey champions













































Miniature Galloway champions - that dun bull up the front was as good as any mainstream beef bred bull - he was very impressive









A not very good picture of our 16 mth old baby bull









Our 15 mth old heifer


















Lovely Illawarra cow









Nice 10 mth old friesian heifer









One of the novely events is the Canberra Calf Capers - the calves that were brought along to be shown 'at foot' with their mothers, are dressed up in costumes and brought into the ring by themselves. Started as an event for the real little kids - toddlers up to about 7 or 8 yrs old - but now they have a class for older kids and adults as well

The princess and the frog









Vancouver









Rubber duckie









Other costumes were Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde, School kids, Milk tanker and farmer, princesses, fairies ...

Black and coloured sheep in the animal nursery









Large white x landrace piglets in the animal nursery









Mini donkeys in the animal nursery









Goats in the animal nursery - someone please, please please tell me these arent Nigerian Dwarfs. Because I stood there and looked at them for ages, and they dont fit with any of our recognised breeds, and they were tiny, tiny tiny goats with upright ears and ... I started to get a bit nervous lol even though logic tells me its not possible for them to be nigis


















Poddy calf in the animal nursery - looked a bit brangus









Giant display made from fruit and veges 


















Wool competition


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, impressive cattle!

and those do resemble Nd's... hmm

looks like it was alot of fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to see some of the pictures from the big event 

goat kids dont look like ND you see around here. So unless they are a mix between a goat in Australia and a ND from USA I dont see them being ND -- though yes they are small and dairy type. THey just dont look purebred to me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, Keren...those are some awesome pics!!

Alot of very impressive looking beef!
Theirs a few Belted Galloways here, not many so it's odd to see an "Oreo" in a field of Black Angus!

The goats do look to be dairy crosses..the horns though put me in mind of myotonics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how neat...what great animals.... :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

overall I was a little disappointed in the cattle at this year's show, quality was down overall and so were numbers. But people are doing it tough with the combination of drought plus economic situation ... showing cattle is not cheap at the best of times  and I'm just glad that the people who were able to come, did so, and supported the show. There were still some very very good cattle there 

Liz there are quite a few belties here, very popular with the hobby farmers, just not percieved as a mainstream breed (and the breeders dont promote them as such either)

breathing a sigh of relief that the goaties are probably not pure nigis ... fwiw we dont have myotonics here either


----------

